# Do breastflow nipples fit on any glass bottles?



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Just curious. I don't know what's in store for me this time for bottle feeding EBM, but I would really like to know if the breastflow nipples can fit onto any type of glass bottles. I wish they'd just make glass ones, not just BPA free (though at least it's a start). I won't be able to go out and just try a bunch for $$ reasons (and I may not do much bottle feeding anyway if my lipase issues are as bad as they were last time).

Any experience?


----------



## La Rune (Sep 19, 2008)

A Breastflow is the only nipple DD will take ... so in my BPA-free bottle search (me being worried about having to leave her in an emergency, etc) I researched extensively.

From my reading, the Breastflow nipples will not fit on any other bottles. It's a lot wider than even other wide-neck bottles. So no, not glass ones either.









Extremely wasteful but helpful in a pinch ... Avent Tempo liners do fit in the bottles. That was my solution before the BPA-free Breastflow came out.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

No they won't fit on any other bottle. (I work at a baby retail store, I get this question a lot). A couple months ago, for some reason we were out of Breastflow bottles for like 4 months, and all breastfeeding mamas were going crazy, and we took a bf nipple out and tried it on EVERY single bottle in the store...no go.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Darn. Well, maybe they'll come out with glass bottles in the next 5-7 mths.







Thanks for your help - working at a baby retail store is pretty much the only way I can think of to actually do this experiment.


----------

